# Does anyone use Wondercide? They changed the formula



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought a bottle of it a while ago and today I went online to order another and they changed the formula a lot. The online rep showed me the ingredient list via the message pop up.

One of the ingredients was corn oil (can't remember the scientific name) also, they eliminated Hydrated Silica.

My two questions are: Can corn oil that is used topically affect a dog the way oatmeal shampoos sometimes do?

And is Hydrated Silica used in a spray dangerous. I know silica is dangerous to breath in but not sure if Hydrated Silica would be. 

That was my last question that I was typing to the Rep but I had a lot of other questions that were answered and was timed out of the conversation while in the middle of typing this one.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought the corn oil base was the outdoor, and worked over period of time and silica was animal and indoor, but that base will kill plants...


So what is base been changed to for indoor?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Gatorbytes, when I was talking to him, I had my old bottle and reading what the ingredients were and he said that the silica was eleminated since the company that they buy it from no longer sells it and that they would have to get it from another company outside of the US. They eliminated it as they want to buy all ingredients from US companies. So I'm pretty sure he and I were talking about the same thing, animal/indoor. My old bottle with the silica says pets & home.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Also, I couldn't find any info on the site as to when the formula was changed nor the ingredient list that the Rep showed me while we were messaging back and forth.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well this blows.


I just tried to order wondercide and due to some gov regulations in Canada they no longer can ship here. Rediculous.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Gatorbytes,Sorry about that. I called Wondercide and asked if they would be shipping to Canada at any point and the rep said that they are working on it. Also, I didn't see your other question about the rest of the ingredients. Scroll down on the link. Ingredients

This rep verified that the ingredients are specifically for pets and home.

I'm still wondering if corn oil as a topical can be irritating to a dog sensative to corn in his diet. If anyone knows that would be appreciated.


----------

